# Skunk loach eat shrimp?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know whether skunk loaches eat shrimp? I wil be getting one soon possibly to help with snail control, coming to me at a tiny half inch or so sayeth my boss. I've got chost shrimp right now and was thinking of getting some cherry reds.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it would eat your shrimp.
A good rule of thumb is if they'll eat snails, they'll probably eat shrimp too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say they most than likely will eat the Ghost shrimp and small Cherry's. My Yo-Yo loaches eat my ghost shrimp but did not bother my Amano's.


----------

